# Problem with Dump on FreeBSD Ver 9.0 i386



## CNETCO (Mar 9, 2012)

I am starting to upgrade my server OS versions to the latest.  However, for backup I use dump to write out to a SCSI tape drive unit.  On one of my FreeBSD 7.2 servers, dump works fine, no message prompt to mount next volume (DDS4 tape and drive).  I use the same commands to backup my three partitions.


```
server# more dump.daily
mt comp enable
mt rewind
/sbin/dump -0ua -L -f /dev/nsa0 /
/sbin/dump -0ua -L -f /dev/nsa0 /var
/sbin/dump -0ua -L -f /dev/nsa0 /usr
mt rewind
```

This server8 has an HP SCSI Dat72 drive (36GB native), the /root partition uses only 385MB.  I've tried using the -a, same prompt to mount the next volume comes up.

I have been using various combinations to try to find a work around, added tape length and density for a DAT72 tape (0x27 mt status shows 0 for BPI).


```
server8# more dump.daily
mt comp enable
mt rewind
/sbin/dump -0Lu -s 9831 -d 327670 -f /dev/nsa0 /
#/sbin/dump -0Lu -s 9831 -d 327670 -f /dev/nsa0 /var
#/sbin/dump -0Lu -s 9831 -d 327670 -f /dev/nsa0 /usr
mt rewind
```



```
server8# ./dump.daily
  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Thu Mar  8 18:12:40 2012
  DUMP: Date of last level 0 dump: the epoch
  DUMP: Dumping snapshot of /dev/da0p2 (/) to /dev/nsa0
  DUMP: mapping (Pass I) [regular files]
  DUMP: mapping (Pass II) [directories]
  DUMP: estimated 385084 tape blocks on 0.08 tape(s).
  DUMP: dumping (Pass III) [directories]
  DUMP: dumping (Pass IV) [regular files]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #2
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 2 begins with blocks from inode 16869[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #3
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 3 begins with blocks from inode 17061[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #4
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 4 begins with blocks from inode 17819[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #5
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 5 begins with blocks from inode 18039[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #6
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 6 begins with blocks from inode 49203[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #7
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 7 begins with blocks from inode 49204[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #8
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 8 begins with blocks from inode 49204[/color]
  DUMP: End of tape detected
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
[color="Red"]  DUMP: Change Volumes: Mount volume #9
  DUMP: Is the new volume mounted and ready to go?: ("yes" or "no") yes
  DUMP: Volume 9 begins with blocks from inode 49481[/color]
  DUMP: DUMP: 385105 tape blocks on 9 volumes
  DUMP: finished in 212 seconds, throughput 1816 KBytes/sec
  DUMP: level 0 dump on Thu Mar  8 18:12:40 2012
  DUMP: Closing /dev/nsa0
  DUMP: DUMP IS DONE
server8#
```

Note the "end of tape detected" at each mount new volume prompt.  Was dump modified for external hard drives and now the tape drives do not work?  Any suggestion would be appreciated at this point in time.  I have seen similar issues outside of this thread without resolution.  I had a crontab job setup to run nightly, but, that is on hold on this particular machine until a resolution is found.  As I stated on my 7.2 box, this runs without any prompts, therefore the crontab job run without operator intervention.

Gerry


----------



## CNETCO (Jul 6, 2012)

This is an update for future reference.  I had the opportunity to look at this further and diagnose the source of the problem with this tape drive setup.  An incorrect SCSI cable was used to connect from the Controller card to the Tape Drive unit.  The cable was replaced with the proper Ultra160 spec type with a terminator on the end.  Jumpers were rechecked on the tape drive itself.  Once this particular Server was powered back up, the dump routine to the DAT72 magnetic tape worked flawlessly.  No more mount volume prompts, which the prior setup interpreted the SCSI bus errors as end of tape (EOF).


----------



## CNETCO (Sep 10, 2012)

Once the tape backup is working in Ver 9, then follow the recommendation when using DUMP at:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-February/065828.html


----------

